

Ask HN: How do I get bots to scrap and mirror my content? - drstrangelove

For an experiment I&#x27;m running, it would be optimal to get  as many bots as possible to scrap and mirror some html text content hosted on a public website.<p>I understand they will eventually come, but does anyone have suggestions on how to catalyze the process?
======
rahimnathwani
If you are talking about search engine bots, then try to look for articles
about 'how to get indexed by search engines' or similar. There are lots of
them.

